# Rebecca Trail wieder dicht



## Trekki (20. Januar 2012)

Der Rebecca Trail ist im mittleren Teil auf knapp 100m wieder mit abgeschnittenen Gestrüpp dicht gemacht worden. Wenn jeder einige Meter freiräumt ist er bald wieder fahrbar.
-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (22. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der Rebecca Trail ist im mittleren Teil auf knapp 100m wieder mit abgeschnittenen Gestrüpp dicht gemacht worden. Wenn jeder einige Meter freiräumt ist er bald wieder fahrbar.
> -trekki



Ruf doch mal bei der Müllabfuhr an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Januar 2012)

Dann gehe ich jetzt mal was sägen!


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Januar 2012)

Moin!

So, Rebecca ist in der Mitte wieder frei. Habe ein bißchen an Ihr rumgesägt Ähem, das bezieht sich natürlich auf den Trail
Alles wieder fahrbar.

Viel spaß.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTBKäfer (23. Januar 2012)

Danke Thomas !


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Januar 2012)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Danke Thomas !



Nein dich gibt es noch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wann sieht man dich denn mal wieder?

Grüsse


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2012)

Ja echt, ein Wunder!


----------



## sun909 (27. Januar 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So, Rebecca ist in der Mitte wieder frei. Habe ein bißchen an Ihr rumgesägt Ähem, das bezieht sich natürlich auf den Trail
> Alles wieder fahrbar.
> ...



Die Dienstagsfahrer sagen DANKE SCHÖN! 

grüße und bis die Tage...
C.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Januar 2012)

die letzten 50m waren heute wieder extremst zugelegt bzw richtig verbaut mit Holzstämmen. Die ersten 25m der 50m sind wieder frei. Der Rest geht ohne Säge kaum, da wurden bewusst kleinere Bäume eingeschnitten und umgeknickt...


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> die letzten 50m waren heute wieder extremst zugelegt bzw richtig verbaut mit Holzstämmen. Die ersten 25m der 50m sind wieder frei. Der Rest geht ohne Säge kaum, da wurden bewusst kleinere Bäume eingeschnitten und umgeknickt...


Daywalker hat sich doch dazu bekannt mit der Säge gearbeitet zu haben.











Junge Bäume umsägen - watt fürn Frevel!

-trekki


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Januar 2012)

thomas, da hast du aber ein bisschen zu viel an rebecca rumgesägt!


sind die bilder von heute? genau so sah es gegen 12uhr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Januar 2012)

Im Moment laufen ja überall Baumfällarbeiten ob für Privat oder Gewerblich . 
Der erste Baum sieht danach aus ..aber für die kleinen Bäumchen habe ich keine Erklärung


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2012)

Die beiden Bilder habe ich heute um 16.50h gemacht.

Die Bäume waren definitiv angesägt und dann umgeknickt. So können sie nicht einfach beiseite geschoben werden, sie hängen ja noch am Stumpf. Ein Baumfäller, der den unteren Teil so zersplittern lässt, muss nochmals in die Baumfällerschule.


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Im Moment laufen ja überall Baumfällarbeiten ob für Privat oder Gewerblich .



Kann ich bestätigen. Hier der Bittweg von heute




Was hier ein Trecker in wenigen Stunden geschafft hat, schafften Biker nicht in den 18 Jahren, den ich den Bittweg schon kenne.

Naturschutzgebiet - dass ich nicht lache.

-trekki


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Januar 2012)

ohje, sieht der ganze bittweg jetzt so aus wie auf dem photo  ?!

ich frag mich ob das beim rebecca trail "übereifrige bürger" sind oder irgend jemand "offizielles"....


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2012)

Der Bittweg ist auf ca. 500m so wie auf dem Foto. Die beiden Querwege sind auch so zerwühlt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die beiden Bilder habe ich heute um 16.50h gemacht.
> 
> Die Bäume waren definitiv angesägt und dann umgeknickt. So können sie nicht einfach beiseite geschoben werden, sie hängen ja noch am Stumpf. *Ein Baumfäller, der den unteren Teil so zersplittern lässt, muss nochmals in die Baumfällerschule*.



Da muss ich dir recht geben .. also ein Keilschnitt bei dem größerem Baum wäre wohl auch übertrieben . Aber das Nutzholz hätte man komplett abgesägt. Da muss man dann nochmal mit der Säge ran .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRadler (29. Januar 2012)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Hätte jemand bitte die Güte, mir zu erklären, wo sich denn die "Rebecca" befindet? Gern auch über PN.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Januar 2012)

bei den nachtbikern heißt er "tacho-verlier-trail", falls dir das weiter hilft


----------



## Trekki (29. Januar 2012)

Hier: [] wobei die Namesgeberin wahrscheinlich gerade auf dem Rad sitzt.


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2012)

Hi Trekki,
magst du die Koordinaten wieder löschen?

Muss ja nicht jeder wissen 

Danke
Carsten


----------



## Blut Svente (29. Januar 2012)

Gelöscht


----------



## zett78 (30. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der Bittweg ist auf ca. 500m so wie auf dem Foto. Die beiden Querwege sind auch so zerwühlt.



Ja, der Bittweg sah echt bitter aus am Samstag! Habe gar nicht mitbekommen, dass du Fotos gemacht hast.
Habe ja dann bei der Rebecca nichts mehr verpasst, 70km uns 1.200Hm waren bis dahin ja auch ausreichend.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Januar 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht das der "Säger" hier mitliest?   man könnte auch noch wegweiser aufstellen damit auch jeder VOLLHONK den Trail findet



Na es gibt ihn ja noch, hatte schon gedacht du würdest nur noch vor dem Pc sitzen und Racespiele zocken


----------



## Trekki (30. Januar 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht das der "Säger" hier mitliest?   man könnte auch noch wegweiser aufstellen damit auch jeder VOLLHONK den Trail findet



bei 2 Aufforderungen den Link zu löschen muss ich ja aktiv werden.
Lösch auch Deinen.


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> bei 2 Aufforderungen den Link zu löschen muss ich ja aktiv werden.
> ...



Bedankt! 

bis die Tage dann mal wieder auf dem Rad, wärst du bei einer Neuauflage des Sonnenaufgang-Sonnenuntergang-Blödsinns dabei?

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bedankt!
> 
> bis die Tage dann mal wieder auf dem Rad, wärst du bei einer Neuauflage des Sonnenaufgang-Sonnenuntergang-Blödsinns dabei?
> 
> ...



Aber nur wenn ihr bei uns wieder frühstücken kommt. Und wenn ich dann den Patrick nicht habe will ich dann auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (30. Januar 2012)

Wann plant Ihr diese Verrücktheit? Evtl. können wir Euch ein Stück begleiten.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Januar 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wann plant Ihr diese Verrücktheit? Evtl. können wir Euch ein Stück begleiten.
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Bitte an den Carsten wenden


----------



## Trekki (30. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> .. wärst du bei einer Neuauflage des Sonnenaufgang-Sonnenuntergang-Blödsinns dabei?



Bei Blödsinn bin ich gerne dabei. Am kommenden Samstag übe ich schon mal. Jedoch mache ich die etwas weichgespülte Nummer: um halb sechs mit dem Zug bis Köln und dann mit dem Rad bis Gerolstein. 
Bericht ist hiermit versprochen.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2012)

ächz, 180km ist dann doch für mal gerade im Winter etwas viel  

Aber toi toi toi, will keine Bilder von dir im Besenwagen sehen, also pass auf dein LR auf!

Für Verrücktheiten ist es gerade zu kalt, mal schauen, ob sich im März noch ein Zeitfenster auftut...

grüße
C.


----------



## othom (26. Februar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der Rebecca Trail ist im mittleren Teil auf knapp 100m wieder mit abgeschnittenen Gestrüpp dicht gemacht worden. Wenn jeder einige Meter freiräumt ist er bald wieder fahrbar.
> -trekki



wenn es nur Gestrüpp wäre so was habe ich ja noch gar nicht erlebt 

http://www.mtb-rheinlandbiker.de/2012/02/siebengebirge.html


----------



## NoJan (26. Februar 2012)

ich möchte festhalten, dass Rebecca (wieder) vollständig fahrbar ist.


----------



## othom (26. Februar 2012)

jetzt im ernst, das waren ein paar Stunden Arbeit dort 

Wer war das eigentlich den wir dort gestern angetroffen haben der schon fleißig dabei war.


----------



## NoJan (26. Februar 2012)

kann ich nicht sagen - wollte heute eigentlich ein paar Stunden mit Aufräumen verbringen, konnte jedoch nur am Ausgang des Trails die abgeknickten Bäume "aufräumen".


----------



## Blut Svente (26. Februar 2012)

liebe leute hört doch auf hier zu posten das der weg wieder frei ist! der typ liest hier garantiert mit!!! DANKE DAS IHR EUCH DIE ARBEIT MACHT
Ich glaube es wäre aber besser ihr "genießt" und SCHWEIGT
Durch ewiges "hochholen" des Themas tun wir uns keinen gefallen. Lasst das Thema in RUHE STERBEN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (26. Februar 2012)

machen wir besser einen Rebecca Trail IG auf 

aber stimmt schon das der Penner eventuell hier mit liest


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2012)

Trotzdem saubere Arbeit, Thomas - ich schweig' ab jetzt!


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. März 2012)

Leider wieder alles dicht. Da macht sich jemand (leider) richtig viel Arbeit...    :kotz:


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2012)

...wie war das mit dem Schweigen???

Feind liest jawohl hier mit.

Die Idee mit geschlossener IG wäre wohl das beste...

Gruesse


----------



## othom (9. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wie war das mit dem Schweigen???
> 
> Feind liest jawohl hier mit.
> 
> ...



 besser ist das


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wie war das mit dem Schweigen???
> 
> Feind liest jawohl hier mit.
> 
> ...



Alles klar! Möge also dieser Thread in den unendlichen Weiten des IBC versinken. 

Gibt es denn schon eine entsprechende IG? Wenn ja würde ich mich über einen Hinweis per PM freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (11. März 2012)

Ich halte es für totalen *Nonsens*, dass der "Naturfreund" seine umfangreichen Aktionen unterlassen oder abschwächen wird, wenn wir uns in eine IG verziehen. Der Aufwand den Trail so zu blockieren, benötigt Zeit und setzt eine ganz andere (mir nicht verständliche) Intention voraus. 

Auf Grund eines mechanischen Defektes hatte ich heute 4 Stunden Zeit und der Trail ist bis auf eine Stelle wieder frei.


----------



## Blut Svente (11. März 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Ich halte es für totalen *Nonsens*, dass der "Naturfreund" seine umfangreichen Aktionen unterlassen oder abschwächen wird, wenn wir uns in eine IG verziehen. Der Aufwand den Trail so zu blockieren, benötigt Zeit und setzt eine ganz andere (mir nicht verständliche) Intention voraus.
> 
> Auf Grund eines mechanischen Defektes hatte ich heute 4 Stunden Zeit und der Trail ist bis auf eine Stelle wieder frei.



Danke Du Vollidiot!!!! ich bin so dankbar das Du Vollpfosten hier was postest! 

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Selten so ne Dumpfbacke wie dich erlebt


----------



## NoJan (11. März 2012)

gleich drei Beleidigungen


----------



## shmee (12. März 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Danke Du Vollidiot!!!! ich bin so dankbar das Du Vollpfosten hier was postest!
> 
> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Selten so ne Dumpfbacke wie dich erlebt



Immer die Pferde im Stall lassen. Der Jan ist ein ganz Netter und hat, auch ohne das hier zu posten, immer mal wieder im Alleingang Trails freigeräumt, wofür ihm ein Danke gebührt.

Ich sehe das im Übrigen genauso wie Jan, ob wir uns hier in eine IG verziehen oder nicht macht für den netten Spießer überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Die Aktion, hier GPS-Daten oder Fotos zu posten finde ich auch grenzwertig. 

Aber ansonsten gehe ich stark davon aus, dass es sich bei dem netten Trailverbauer um einen dort ansässigen Förster/Hundebesitzer handelt, der wahrscheinlich täglich oder allerspätestens wöchentlich den Trail abläuft und ihn wieder zulegt. Was wir hier posten oder nicht dürfte dem guten Mann also vollkommen schnurz sein.

Insofern, Bälle flachhalten und


----------

